# Golden Pantry Biscuits



## modern_yeoman

If anyone has been to the Golden Pantry in Milledgeville (close to the river bridge) then you know how good their biscuits are. I've been eating those greasy things for a long time. 

I asked the ladies there how to make them and gave it a try. I have never made biscuits myself.

Got up Sunday and tried my hand at them. Turned out Identical to GP's. 

Pillowy, cut easy, did not fall apart. IMO the best biscuit for a breakfast sammich.


----------



## tcarter86

looks pretty good, whats the recipe?


----------



## Paymaster

Lokks great. Yes share the recipe!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Perfect!


----------



## cddogfan1

Man I ate those for a couple years when I was up that way. They are some of the best I have ever had. Don't hold out give us the recipe.


----------



## Fletch_W

There's a Golden Pantry in Athens, the last breakfast place out 129 to Bear Creek in Jackson Co. The biscuits look the same as your pictures, square-shaped, they are buttery and delicious, "Mimi's" is the name of the cafe inside the gas station. Open at 6 am (usually), you can get chicken, spicy chicken, fried tenderloin, sausage, egg, bacon, whatever... also grits and some other stuff. They also have a sign up now saying they've applied for their alcohol permit (even though they've been there at least 20 years) so that's another plus.


----------



## fulldraw74

Recipe????     Love me some Golden Pantry biscuits!!!


----------



## modern_yeoman

Actually it is pretty simple.

What they do to make 50 biscuits:

5 lb self rise flour
1- half gallon of buttermilk + 1/3 of another.
24 ounces of Lard..... yep 


I was going to try and cut that in half and check the results. I had to modify a bit.

What I did (24 biscuit yeild):

2.5 pounds self rise flour
a little over 3/4 of 1 quart buttermilk
10-11 ounces of lard

Mix all together and then roll out. Cut into squares and place on baking sheet. 

I baked at 400 for about 16-18 minutes. (They use 350 degrees for 10-12 minutes)

When they start to turn on the tops brush good with melted butter.


----------



## DawgMedic

Those are great. The one in Sparta is good too!!! sometimes we are a little late to our stands... they don't open until 6 am... dang time change throws  us off!


----------



## T.P.

Ate a bluezillion of them Sparta catheads. Greenesboro catheads too.


----------



## Grunt101

Love those biscuits. Hunted outside Milledgeville for in the late 80's.


----------



## ButcherTony

heck yea...we call them crack head biscuits.....
best iv ever had


----------



## tv_racin_fan

That sounds about like my mothers recipe, 'cept she put a tea spoon of melted butter on each one just before she put hers in the oven. Oh and she cut hers round... but then she crowded em in the pan and they came out more square then round.


----------



## tad1

Man you just increased the obesity epidemic with that recipe!
My mouth is watering!


----------



## swamp

T.P. said:


> Ate a bluezillion of them Sparta catheads. Greenesboro catheads too.



Yes the Golden Pantry Sparta biscuits are great!


----------



## Hunter Ed

Man! I can almost taste them draggers now. Which brings a question, Modern Yeoman: How do those beautiful biscuits hold up while sliding through some north Georgia syrup carrying a piece of deer sausage inside???


----------



## Sterlo58

Have a GP in Washington, Ga that serves those as well. Really greasy but really good. Get lots of napkins. Fried steak, egg and cheese hits the spot. The red hots are pretty good but make sure you have some Tums handy.


----------



## rex upshaw

I ate many link sausage biscuits from the gp across from the varsity in Athens.


----------

